# E-Series with a plow? Any thoughts?



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's a question that is mostly for fun. But anyways, I saw a GMC 3/4 ton AWD full size van with a Meyer plow on it the other day and it got me to thinking.

How do you suppose an E-series 3/4 or 1 ton 4x4 van would work plowing snow?
I know as an option, you can get the 4x4 installed after market by some company I looked up on the "net".

Do you think it would push worse, as well, or better than a similar truck? I imagine you could even equip it with a "hitch" style salt spreader and keep the extra salt nice and dry inside the van.

Just a thought. Also, if you have access to any pics, I'd like to see 'em, if it's not too much trouble. Have a great day guys (and gals)


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd imagine it'd plow just as well as the equivelant rated truck. Only real difference is what? It has a covered rear?


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*it has been done*

There's a fellow here in Emmaus PA with a late 80's-early-mid 90's Ford E series Quigley van with a unimount frame and a 7 1/2 standard on it....

As you probably saw on the net, Quigley vans are 3/4-1 ton 2wd drive vans with a Dana 60 frontend and the rest of the components from the manufacturers >8800# gross 4wd trucks... They are equivalent to a 3/4-1 ton pickup in front end and drivetrain strength... Only problem with a van is a real lack of weight in the rear when empty... They're even worse than a pickup when they're empty. We had company vans for years and they HAVE to have weight (ballast) in the rear for winter.

I think he has the plow off now, will get a picture when he has it on...

Might have problems with posting the pictures though I don't like using photo web hosting cause of spyware problems....


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 96 E350 this past summer when I was shopping for a plow for my F150 I asked if anyone made a plow that would fit on my E350 and I was told NO


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

The van you saw was prob the Sibling rival boyz van. They are from the east side.......Rob


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*UNIVERSAL mount..*



RYDER said:


> I have a 96 E350 this past summer when I was shopping for a plow for my F150 I asked if anyone made a plow that would fit on my E350 and I was told NO


Surely due to the low volume of 4x4 vans nobody makes or catalogs a MOUNT for vans. Nevertheless, all of the plow manufacturers make universal mounts that are to be adapted to vehicles like Quigley vans (or Unimogs or H1 Hummers)...

If you read the plow mfrs instructions for the universal kits they always list a GVWR/GAWR rating. 3/4 - 1 ton vans appear to plenty strong in the front frame area for a plow and the Quigley vans use 3/4 ton or 1 ton guts so the drivetrain is strong enough...

Adding one involves the same rules as with any vehicle - Can it SAFELY be added to the existing vehicle AND WILL THE PLOW CAUSE THE GVWR OR FRONT GAWR TO BE EXCEEDED.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You would no doubt have to have weight in the back. With that plow weight out front the rear end would be real scary at times.You get off camber you might not have much rear traction. I would not want to do any real tight areas since you can't turn around in the seat and see well.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

One of the problems with these conversion vans like the Quigley is that they use an "adapter" coupling between the 2 wheel drive transmission and the transfer case. That means the long tail shaft is still on unlike a 4 wheel drive truck that has a shorten transmission tailshaft and the transfer case to fit it.With the said, properly ballasted/loaded they plow very well. Brian


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are the easy steps.

1. Buy a 4x4 van with a Quigley converison
2. See Jerre
3. Plow snow

There is a guy right by me who has a chevy 3500 cube truck he plows with. Its only 2wd and a custom meyer mount. He puts a pallet of block in the back for weight.


----------

